
Legendary Final Fantasy composer Nobuo Uematsu ceases work due to illness - ValentineC
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2018-09-20-legendary-final-fantasy-composer-nobuo-uematsu-ceases-work-due-to-illness
======
cbanek
I'm playing FF6 again right now on my SNES classic, so this just hits real
hard. This man is a legend and such a special piece of my childhood! Get
better!

------
zahrc
When he dies, I will be very sad. He is a great musician and a humble human
being. Such a down to earth guy.

